# Stabilizers



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

What kind of Stabilizer is everyone using on their bow for hunting? The one I have on my Hoyt is weightless used mainly for Vib dampining. I was thinking about upgrading to something with weight and a bit longer for making it more stable, but not too long as It will be for hunting. Will a heavier one make a big difference? Lets hear some opinions!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I tried a few different stabilizers on my bow and found that a short, fairly light stabilizer wasn't that drastic of a difference. So I decided to put on an Octane 11" stabilizer and it made a much bigger impact and it was I still have on my bow. It is a bit longer than what most people hunt with but the only issue I've had with it is not being able to put my bow in my case with the stablizer on it. If you can, shoot a few different models and see what works better. It's all about how it feels with archery. Good luck!


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

The one I use is about 7in and it is weighted with a screw in tip that I have a rubber bow jacks attachment on. Little bit of weight plus vibration combination. Most of the weight is at the end of it too so it feels heavier. I have no idea what it's called but I've seen similar styles. I've shot longer ones and it's all preference.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I use a limbsaver S-coil on my Strothers Wrath. It works awesome and is light keeping weight down.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I too use the limbsaver but with a short extender to get better balance and for more stabiltiy when aiming. The extender (like the one from the link below) definately makes a difference and the system is not a problem (length) when hunting, but I do not hunt from a ground blind, so I dont know if that would be a problem with a longer stabilizer. The s-coil definately makes my bow quiter too.

http://compare.ebay.com/like/170801410291?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. I think I'll try to shoot a few types at the pro shop and see what works best for me. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Limbsavers on my alien X and warthog. I also have a Posten on my cheetah, it's great to duct tape an led flashlight on for night time bow fishing


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Homemade!!! I needed to replace the dainty Octane that came with my Diamond but I refuse to pay $50+ for a stick with a weight at the end. I had less than $5 in materials in it and I could see tighter groups from my arrows immediately. Some guys asked what brand the stab was at the last 3D shoot. When I told them it was homeade they couldn't believe it, saying it looks like a store bought. Its about 10" and a little over 7oz. Archerytalk has a bunch of threads on homemade stabs. Good luck.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have have the limbsaver. There isn't enough weight to it to make much difference there but it does seem to help vibration. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

